# British Shorthair



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I am trying to find a british shorthair kitten or a youngish one to come and join us and my two other BSHs. I have been looking for weeks and just cannot find one, so wondered if anybody could help.

I live in Harlow, Essex, i have no transport, but i am willing to travel by train to find one, that doesnt bother me as long as the cat will be ok.

I would prefer a male, but a female would be considered. My other two are males and thats just what i am used to. 

So if anybody knows of any that need spoiling to death in a loving friendly home with two other BSHs please contact me as its driving me mad looking all day every day and im just getting nowhere :confused5:.

Many thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try 
Rushden Persian Rescue
HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
Adult Re-home
Your Heading Goes Here
SBSHCC Rehome List


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> try
> Rushden Persian Rescue
> HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
> Adult Re-home
> ...


Thanks but already tried them all


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I know Patsy has some BSH but not sure how old they all are, she is open again tomorrow so if you haven't called her try her then, tell her Kelly-joy put you in touch


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Apparently it is temporary closed due to Patsy's father being ill, dont really want to bother her. She has no BSHs on the website at the moment x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes I know (I am quite friendly with her so have been keeping in contact with her), Patsy is opening again tomorrow, won't be open on Thursday though. She has a lot of new cats in but hasn't put them all on the website yet. I know she has at least 2 BSH because I sent two last week those 2 are older though and can't go with other cats,Patsy is a very busy lady so doesn't get time to update the website a lot and as she has a rescue centre lots of cats get viewed and reversed before they even go on the website. So very much worth contacting her


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Yes I know (I am quite friendly with her so have been keeping in contact with her), Patsy is opening again tomorrow, won't be open on Thursday though. She has a lot of new cats in but hasn't put them all on the website yet. I know she has at least 2 BSH because I sent two last week those 2 are older though and can't go with other cats,Patsy is a very busy lady so doesn't get time to update the website a lot and as she has a rescue centre lots of cats get viewed and reversed before they even go on the website. So very much worth contacting her


Oh right i see - thanks for that.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No problem, tell her Kelly-joy put you in touch, she calls me a pain in the bum but she loves me really:lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are you specifically looking for a kitten or an adult rehome/rescue


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I checked here Kittens Available when I was looking - I adopted my girl from the Pets4homes website.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Odd, I posted but it disappeared...

ANyway, Chapelhouse Persian rescue have blue BSH 8yo, a pair of brothers

UK -- Adopt Jake - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

ella said:


> Odd, I posted but it disappeared...
> 
> ANyway, Chapelhouse Persian rescue have blue BSH 8yo, a pair of brothers
> 
> UK -- Adopt Jake - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue


Omg he is gorgeous :thumbup1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> Omg he is gorgeous :thumbup1:


I thought the same
I would have to have them both though:biggrin:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

jill3 said:


> I would have to have them both though:biggrin:


Me too - also Southampton CP have two girls - similar age

http://www.cats.org.uk/southampton/adopt-a-cat/?cid=25487


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> are you specifically looking for a kitten or an adult rehome/rescue


Hi we would prefer a kitten as i have two older ones but would consider a rescue one under the age of about 3.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ella said:


> Odd, I posted but it disappeared...
> 
> ANyway, Chapelhouse Persian rescue have blue BSH 8yo, a pair of brothers
> 
> UK -- Adopt Jake - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue


ha ha they are both spitting image of my Siggy, id hate to split them up though x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> I checked here Kittens Available when I was looking - I adopted my girl from the Pets4homes website.


Thanks i am checking these websites and plenty others every day and night....but still no luck x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

would you consider buying from a reputable breeder or are you looking for an older kitten? having said that it is worth looking on breeder sites for ex-queens/studs or older kittens that they havent sold yet. what area are you looking in?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i assume the nearer to essex/enfield are as possible


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i was going to say that there is some on preloved if you want to go down that route, but i see you are advertising for one there anyway


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> would you consider buying from a reputable breeder or are you looking for an older kitten? having said that it is worth looking on breeder sites for ex-queens/studs or older kittens that they havent sold yet. what area are you looking in?


Hi Jenny

Yes i am looking for one from a breeder or elsewhere, it doesnt bother me where they come from as long as i can give it a nice home.

I live in Harlow (need to change my ddress on here!) and i have no trasnport but i would be willing to travel anywhere on public transport so long as the cat/kitten would be ok travelling. x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know there is a breeder in hornchurch, as i got a bsh from her some years ago now, not sure if she has any kittens atm tho


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

This breeder has some

Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com or Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ellsbells0123 said:


> This breeder has some
> 
> Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com or Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com


Oooh thanks a lot i have emailed them! Wont hold my breath though, knowing my luck they will all have gone!

I have also emailed about a lovely 2 year old lilac point girl on preloved...but no response as yet!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ellsbells0123 said:


> This breeder has some
> 
> Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com or Nursery - www.jasueterbsh.com


All gone...as usual 

But thanks for your help, much appreciated xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there also used to be a breeder in benfleet prefix evavale not sure if he still breeds tho


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi ..... I've just seen an ad posted on Preloved

Preloved | 2 beautiful british shorthairs for sale in Walker, Tyne And Wear, UK

I think the person is giving them away for free 

The address is really close to where I live but I can't see the contact details coz I'm not a member of the site. I would have taken them but I don't have too much space to have 2 cats unfortunately.
It is a bit far to travel but I think you don't mind.......
Hope this helps.....


----------



## RainbowDrops (Apr 20, 2012)

Just seen they added a price for the preloved ones, £350. They have a mobile number that I can get off there but don't want to post on here just incase its not allowed lol.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you but i have now found one and bring him home on Saturday...cant wait! x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> Thank you but i have now found one and bring him home on Saturday...cant wait! x


where did you get him from and photos when he comes home


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> where did you get him from and photos when he comes home


Getting him from a breeder in Tunbridge Wells, cant wait to go and pick him up and there will definitely be pictures!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_cant wait for pictures, and to find out all about him, _


----------

